# Hello, My Name is Rowdy, I dont know what Mix I am, can you help me?



## Krayzie300 (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey puppy lovers, my Name is Rowdy and I came from an abusive owner. The guy that saved me from the pound and I dont know for sure what mixture (if any) breed of dog I am. Although we have a pretty good guess that I am a Black Lab/Greyhound Mix, we are not sure. What do you guys think? I am now 7 years old and these pictures were taken abut a year ago

















[/IMG]








[/IMG]


I will Share my full story later on in this thread, I love my new Life as long I have a ball to chase


----------



## Krayzie300 (Jun 19, 2009)

A few more pictures








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

deffinetly has a lot of Lab in him.


----------



## Krayzie300 (Jun 19, 2009)

YEs that is one thing we definitly know for sure is that his dominant breed is Lab.

one of our friends say Irish Setter, one says Pure Breed. The shelter I got him from are the ones that said he was a mixbreed. but they didnt have papers for him so they cant be sure.

Me and my roommate are the 2 that think Greyhound is the cross breed, by his body shape and how he runs. He is very very fast, he also does not like the water, which most Labs love

thank you for your reply


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Lab is what I see as well. Sorry I'm not more help. He's a handsome dog, though.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

Based on these pictures, he could be a purebred Lab.


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

I don't see any grey hound in him. Perhaps since he is so young he is still skinny! My rottie was very skinny till about the age 2 then she filled out and looked like a rottie.


----------



## tw1n (May 12, 2009)

mandymmr said:


> I don't see any grey hound in him. Perhaps since he is so young he is still skinny! My rottie was very skinny till about the age 2 then she filled out and looked like a rottie.


the dog is 7


----------



## mandymmr (May 22, 2009)

tw1n said:


> the dog is 7


ooops missed that part!


----------



## Krayzie300 (Jun 19, 2009)

mandymmr said:


> I don't see any grey hound in him. Perhaps since he is so young he is still skinny! My rottie was very skinny till about the age 2 then she filled out and looked like a rottie.




yeah he is 7 years old, these pictures are a year old...but he was VERY skinny til about 3 when he went from 45 pounds, to what he weighs now, 83 pounds I just weighed him in lol



Marsh Muppet said:


> Based on these pictures, he could be a purebred Lab.


Even though he is neutered, I would love it if he was a pure bred....wouldnt love him any less of course either way!


----------



## LeRoymydog (Feb 25, 2007)

The last pic looks part greyhound.


----------



## Krayzie300 (Jun 19, 2009)

mandymmr said:


> ooops missed that part!


Mandy, I love Your quote, its so true! even a poodle can be a dangerous dog if raised by bad owner

I am gonna end up getting a doggie DNA test done to find out for sure, sometime down the road, I have been very curious for sometime, but even more so lately since i started researching, Labs and greyhounds on the internet


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

I think maybe Dalmation? No spots, but the shape and set of the ears and the overall body structure look Dalmation to me.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Reminds me of my Marge, though your Rowdy is a little bit blockier. He's definitely not pure lab, though. Maybe it's just the pictures, but he doesn't look slender enough to be a sighthound mix.

I'd say he's predominantly Lab. He's a cute bugger, though


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

Marsh Muppet said:


> Based on these pictures, he could be a purebred Lab.


Yeah, I don't see any mix in him whats so ever.


----------



## LilOllie (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm thinking maybe lab and bull terrior or pit bull mix. His nose doesn't look like a lab.


----------



## Sammgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

Pure bred field lab, but probably from a BYB.


----------



## BetterDog4U (Jan 14, 2008)

mandymmr said:


> deffinetly has a lot of Lab in him.


Looks like a lab to me too!


----------



## LilOllie (Jun 2, 2009)

He has white on his chest. Pure bred labs are solid colors...no white.


----------



## Krayzie300 (Jun 19, 2009)

Sammgirl said:


> Pure bred field lab, but probably from a BYB.


Sorry, What is BYB? lol Im new to this


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

I can definitely see Lab in him, a bit of the Greyhound, and for some reason his ears and his face a bit looks Great Dane a bit. That's great that you rescued him!


----------



## irishgreen98 (Jul 22, 2009)

I was just looking at your pics. I have a 5 year old black lab/greyhound mix who looks, exactly, I mean exactly like yours. Even the white on his chest. So, my guess would be it is a strong possibility yours is the same kind of mix. I hope this helps out.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

LilOllie said:


> He has white on his chest. Pure bred labs are solid colors...no white.


A white spot on the chest is very common in Labs (and many other breeds) and is allowed in the breed standard. White feet still show up in purebred Labs, but probably more so in field-bred dogs. That's not because hunters and trialers prefer white feet, but because allowances will be made for significant departures from the standard, if the dog can do the work.


----------

